# Re: New Communications Systems



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Greg Hawes <hawes@sedsystems.ca>* on *Thu, 2 Mar 2000 10:07:02 -0600 (CST)*
Peter,
The prime contractor, CDC, has an excellent site regarding 
the TCCCS equipment...... see
 http://www.computingdevices.com/iris/index.html 
>From the latest info I have available, all the SQFT-area 
vehicles all 1,549 of them are scheduled to be equipped 
with the TCCCS/Iris equipment  during the period Sept 2000 
thru April 2001.  
This is purely a scheduling issue, not due to the 
incorporation of UNIX or other franco-issues.  And I 
wouldn‘t get too concerned at this point - the training 
issue is being worked by higher.
greg
On Thu, 02 Mar 2000 15:03:49 GMT Peter Nguyen 
 wrote:
> Is anyone in here part of a Signals regiment or squadron? 
> I‘m curious about the progression of the new TCCCS system. 
> since I‘m from a francophone unit, our 3 French reserve 
> units will be 1 year behind the English, cuz some clown 
> didn‘t clue in that most people here would need French 
> instructions. I‘d like to hear from anyone who has been 
> around TCCCS a little bit, like how it works, is it simple 
> to use, etc... Oh yeah, we little reservists are going 
> ape**** right now because of UNIX. Is it that bad? Everyone 
> has been telling us, "It all works with UNIX man, we‘re all 
> gonna get kicked out of the army, cuz no one understands 
> UNIX!!!" Thank you
> Peter Nguyen, 714me escadron des communications, Sherbrooke, QC
> 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bradley Sallows" <Bradley_Sallows@ismbc.com>* on *Thu, 2 Mar 2000 11:46:35 -0800*
 http://www.computingdevices.com/iris/index.html 
This is incorrect did not work for me.  But drop the "l" "html" -> "htm" and
it works.
Brad Sallows
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Steve Clark" <clark.petawawa@sympatico.ca>* on *Thu, 2 Mar 2000 20:58:33 -0500*
Hi Peter,
2 CMBG HQ  Sigs. I havent‘ had the tccs "course" yet, but can pass on what
I‘ve heard. It‘s a pain in the *** , if and when it works. There are these
tiny little buttons that if you had to change or set anything up while
wearing gloves, you‘d be better off with a string and two tin cans. The
course in supposed to be all on computer, save for a couple of practical
exercises on a "real" vehicle, ifin you can call an LSVW a real vehicle.
The course apparently requires NO computer knowledge whatsoever. They start
from telling you how to turn a computer on and how to work a mouse. The
actual radio part on the other hand......well, a little background in
electricity, radio waves, and computer technology wouldn‘t hurt. When it
works, it‘s supposedly a helluva system, too bad one couldn‘t just press a
button and talk though.
SC
----- Original Message -----
From: Peter Nguyen 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, March 02, 2000 10:03 AM
Subject: New Communications Systems
> Is anyone in here part of a Signals regiment or squadron? I‘m curious
about
> the progression of the new TCCCS system. since I‘m from a francophone
unit,
> our 3 French reserve units will be 1 year behind the English, cuz some
clown
> didn‘t clue in that most people here would need French instructions. I‘d
> like to hear from anyone who has been around TCCCS a little bit, like how
it
> works, is it simple to use, etc... Oh yeah, we little reservists are going
> ape**** right now because of UNIX. Is it that bad? Everyone has been
telling
> us, "It all works with UNIX man, we‘re all gonna get kicked out of the
army,
> cuz no one understands UNIX!!!"
> Thank you
> Peter Nguyen, 714me escadron des communications, Sherbrooke, QC
>
>
> >From: "John Davis" 
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: Re: weapons
> >Date: Thu, 2 Mar 2000 08:52:49 -0500
> >MIME-Version: 1.0
> >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> >MHotMailBA87C23D002FD820F3E9CFEC03BD22B50 Thu Mar 02 06:14:25 2000
> >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id JAA17663 for army-outgoing
> >Thu, 2 Mar 2000 09:51:23 -0500
> >Received: from tomts3-srv.bellnexxia.net tomts3.bellnexxia.net
> >[209.226.175.141]          by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4
> >with ESMTP  id JAA17660 for  Thu, 2 Mar 2000
> >09:51:14 -0500
> >Received: from jcdavis [216.208.67.189] by tomts3-srv.bellnexxia.net
> >     InterMail vM.4.01.02.17 201-229-119 with SMTP          id
> >          for
> > Thu, 2 Mar 2000 08:54:04 -0500
> >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Thu Mar 02 06:16:55 2000
> >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set
sender
> >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> >Message-ID: 
> >References:
> >X-Priority: 3
> >X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
> >X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2919.6600
> >X-MIMEOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2919.6600
> >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >Precedence: bulk
> >
> >Hey Todd, where are you? Ottawa? guessing from the Nortel Networks email
> >addy... Or rather who are you with? Your name sounds familiar. There is
a
> >Harris in the 3rd Bn here in Pet. I think he‘s a MCpl. Speaking of wpns
and
> >snipers, have you ever heard of Sgt Wayne Nicolson? He was with O Coy,
but
> >since Bosnia rebadged to PPCLI in Feb 99.
> >
> >Just Curious
> >John
> >
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: "Todd Harris" 
> >To: 
> >Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 6:11 PM
> >Subject: RE: weapons
> >
> >
> > > The Sniper Rifle is called the C3.  I use them.
> > >
> > > Todd Harris
> > >
> > >
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
>
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter Nguyen" <petern82@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Fri, 03 Mar 2000 20:52:19 GMT*
thank you 2Cmbg Sigs, this is what we fear the most as reservists about 
tcccs. A lot of people are going to go ape**** because of the technology and 
will transfer to other less complicated units or they wil simply get kicked 
out for failing their tests. we just wish Tcccs could be as easy as a 524, 
just bring up a Vixam mast, turn the thing on and talk...
>From: "Steve Clark" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: New Communications Systems
>Date: Thu, 2 Mar 2000 20:58:33 -0500
>MIME-Version: 1.0
>Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id 
>MHotMailBA886EEF0009D82197D0CFEC03BD40800 Thu Mar 02 18:31:14 2000
>Received: from majordomo@localhost          by 
>cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id VAA21524 for army-outgoing 
>Thu, 2 Mar 2000 21:56:59 -0500
>Received: from tomts1-srv.bellnexxia.net tomts1.bellnexxia.net 
>[209.226.175.139]          by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 
>with ESMTP  id VAA21521 for  Thu, 2 Mar 2000 
>21:56:49 -0500
>Received: from clark1 [216.208.67.10] by tomts1-srv.bellnexxia.net        
>   InterMail vM.4.01.02.17 201-229-119 with SMTP          id 
>          for 
> Thu, 2 Mar 2000 20:59:07 -0500
>From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Thu Mar 02 18:34:33 2000
>X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set sender 
>to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
>Message-ID: 
>References: 
>Organization: DS Engraving
>X-Priority: 3
>X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
>X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2615.200
>X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2615.200
>Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Precedence: bulk
>
>Hi Peter,
>
>2 CMBG HQ  Sigs. I havent‘ had the tccs "course" yet, but can pass on what
>I‘ve heard. It‘s a pain in the *** , if and when it works. There are these
>tiny little buttons that if you had to change or set anything up while
>wearing gloves, you‘d be better off with a string and two tin cans. The
>course in supposed to be all on computer, save for a couple of practical
>exercises on a "real" vehicle, ifin you can call an LSVW a real vehicle.
>
>The course apparently requires NO computer knowledge whatsoever. They start
>from telling you how to turn a computer on and how to work a mouse. The
>actual radio part on the other hand......well, a little background in
>electricity, radio waves, and computer technology wouldn‘t hurt. When it
>works, it‘s supposedly a helluva system, too bad one couldn‘t just press a
>button and talk though.
>
>SC
>----- Original Message -----
>From: Peter Nguyen 
>To: 
>Sent: Thursday, March 02, 2000 10:03 AM
>Subject: New Communications Systems
>
>
> > Is anyone in here part of a Signals regiment or squadron? I‘m curious
>about
> > the progression of the new TCCCS system. since I‘m from a francophone
>unit,
> > our 3 French reserve units will be 1 year behind the English, cuz some
>clown
> > didn‘t clue in that most people here would need French instructions. I‘d
> > like to hear from anyone who has been around TCCCS a little bit, like 
>how
>it
> > works, is it simple to use, etc... Oh yeah, we little reservists are 
>going
> > ape**** right now because of UNIX. Is it that bad? Everyone has been
>telling
> > us, "It all works with UNIX man, we‘re all gonna get kicked out of the
>army,
> > cuz no one understands UNIX!!!"
> > Thank you
> > Peter Nguyen, 714me escadron des communications, Sherbrooke, QC
> >
> >
> > >From: "John Davis" 
> > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >To: 
> > >Subject: Re: weapons
> > >Date: Thu, 2 Mar 2000 08:52:49 -0500
> > >MIME-Version: 1.0
> > >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> > >MHotMailBA87C23D002FD820F3E9CFEC03BD22B50 Thu Mar 02 06:14:25 2000
> > >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> > >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id JAA17663 for 
>army-outgoing
> > >Thu, 2 Mar 2000 09:51:23 -0500
> > >Received: from tomts3-srv.bellnexxia.net tomts3.bellnexxia.net
> > >[209.226.175.141]          by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 
>8.8.4/8.8.4
> > >with ESMTP  id JAA17660 for  Thu, 2 Mar 2000
> > >09:51:14 -0500
> > >Received: from jcdavis [216.208.67.189] by tomts3-srv.bellnexxia.net
> > >     InterMail vM.4.01.02.17 201-229-119 with SMTP          id
> > >          
>for
> > > Thu, 2 Mar 2000 08:54:04 -0500
> > >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Thu Mar 02 06:16:55 2000
> > >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set
>sender
> > >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> > >Message-ID: 
> > >References:
>
> > >X-Priority: 3
> > >X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
> > >X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2919.6600
> > >X-MIMEOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2919.6600
> > >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >Precedence: bulk
> > >
> > >Hey Todd, where are you? Ottawa? guessing from the Nortel Networks 
>email
> > >addy... Or rather who are you with? Your name sounds familiar. There 
>is
>a
> > >Harris in the 3rd Bn here in Pet. I think he‘s a MCpl. Speaking of wpns
>and
> > >snipers, have you ever heard of Sgt Wayne Nicolson? He was with O Coy,
>but
> > >since Bosnia rebadged to PPCLI in Feb 99.
> > >
> > >Just Curious
> > >John
> > >
> > >----- Original Message -----
> > >From: "Todd Harris" 
> > >To: 
> > >Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 6:11 PM
> > >Subject: RE: weapons
> > >
> > >
> > > > The Sniper Rifle is called the C3.  I use them.
> > > >
> > > > Todd Harris
> > > >
> > > >
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > ______________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Scott  Diane Lloyd" <elscotto@sprint.ca>* on *Fri, 3 Mar 2000 22:21:47 -0400*
TCCCS or IRIS is not that bad.... just requires rethinking of how duration
and methods teach comms. As with any new piece of kit we adapt. I‘m sure
thier are some out there who will never get it but it will be easier to
teach a new soldier on Iris, than to convert current soldiers.  Only
problems that I foresee is difficulty when kit has to be mixed and matched
i.e not enought manpacks and of course serviceing will now be at the lowest
level... Just a few thoughts.
Scott
-----Original Message-----
From: Peter Nguyen 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: March 3, 2000 5:04 PM
Subject: Re: New Communications Systems
>thank you 2Cmbg Sigs, this is what we fear the most as reservists about
>tcccs. A lot of people are going to go ape**** because of the technology
and
>will transfer to other less complicated units or they wil simply get kicked
>out for failing their tests. we just wish Tcccs could be as easy as a 524,
>just bring up a Vixam mast, turn the thing on and talk...
>
>
>>From: "Steve Clark" 
>>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>To: 
>>Subject: Re: New Communications Systems
>>Date: Thu, 2 Mar 2000 20:58:33 -0500
>>MIME-Version: 1.0
>>Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
>>MHotMailBA886EEF0009D82197D0CFEC03BD40800 Thu Mar 02 18:31:14 2000
>>Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
>>cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id VAA21524 for army-outgoing
>>Thu, 2 Mar 2000 21:56:59 -0500
>>Received: from tomts1-srv.bellnexxia.net tomts1.bellnexxia.net
>>[209.226.175.139]          by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4
>>with ESMTP  id VAA21521 for  Thu, 2 Mar 2000
>>21:56:49 -0500
>>Received: from clark1 [216.208.67.10] by tomts1-srv.bellnexxia.net
>>   InterMail vM.4.01.02.17 201-229-119 with SMTP          id
>>          for
>> Thu, 2 Mar 2000 20:59:07 -0500
>>From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Thu Mar 02 18:34:33 2000
>>X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set
sender
>>to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
>>Message-ID: 
>>References: 
>>Organization: DS Engraving
>>X-Priority: 3
>>X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
>>X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2615.200
>>X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2615.200
>>Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>Precedence: bulk
>>
>>Hi Peter,
>>
>>2 CMBG HQ  Sigs. I havent‘ had the tccs "course" yet, but can pass on
what
>>I‘ve heard. It‘s a pain in the *** , if and when it works. There are these
>>tiny little buttons that if you had to change or set anything up while
>>wearing gloves, you‘d be better off with a string and two tin cans. The
>>course in supposed to be all on computer, save for a couple of practical
>>exercises on a "real" vehicle, ifin you can call an LSVW a real vehicle.
>>
>>The course apparently requires NO computer knowledge whatsoever. They
start
>>from telling you how to turn a computer on and how to work a mouse. The
>>actual radio part on the other hand......well, a little background in
>>electricity, radio waves, and computer technology wouldn‘t hurt. When it
>>works, it‘s supposedly a helluva system, too bad one couldn‘t just press a
>>button and talk though.
>>
>>SC
>>----- Original Message -----
>>From: Peter Nguyen 
>>To: 
>>Sent: Thursday, March 02, 2000 10:03 AM
>>Subject: New Communications Systems
>>
>>
>> > Is anyone in here part of a Signals regiment or squadron? I‘m curious
>>about
>> > the progression of the new TCCCS system. since I‘m from a francophone
>>unit,
>> > our 3 French reserve units will be 1 year behind the English, cuz some
>>clown
>> > didn‘t clue in that most people here would need French instructions.
I‘d
>> > like to hear from anyone who has been around TCCCS a little bit, like
>>how
>>it
>> > works, is it simple to use, etc... Oh yeah, we little reservists are
>>going
>> > ape**** right now because of UNIX. Is it that bad? Everyone has been
>>telling
>> > us, "It all works with UNIX man, we‘re all gonna get kicked out of the
>>army,
>> > cuz no one understands UNIX!!!"
>> > Thank you
>> > Peter Nguyen, 714me escadron des communications, Sherbrooke, QC
>> >
>> >
>> > >From: "John Davis" 
>> > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>> > >To: 
>> > >Subject: Re: weapons
>> > >Date: Thu, 2 Mar 2000 08:52:49 -0500
>> > >MIME-Version: 1.0
>> > >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
>> > >MHotMailBA87C23D002FD820F3E9CFEC03BD22B50 Thu Mar 02 06:14:25 2000
>> > >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
>> > >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id JAA17663 for
>>army-outgoing
>> > >Thu, 2 Mar 2000 09:51:23 -0500
>> > >Received: from tomts3-srv.bellnexxia.net tomts3.bellnexxia.net
>> > >[209.226.175.141]          by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com
>>8.8.4/8.8.4
>> > >with ESMTP  id JAA17660 for  Thu, 2 Mar 2000
>> > >09:51:14 -0500
>> > >Received: from jcdavis [216.208.67.189] by tomts3-srv.bellnexxia.net
>> > >     InterMail vM.4.01.02.17 201-229-119 with SMTP          id
>> > >
>>for
>> > > Thu, 2 Mar 2000 08:54:04 -0500
>> > >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Thu Mar 02 06:16:55 2000
>> > >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set
>>sender
>> > >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
>> > >Message-ID: 
>> > >References:
>>
>> > >X-Priority: 3
>> > >X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
>> > >X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2919.6600
>> > >X-MIMEOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2919.6600
>> > >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>> > >Precedence: bulk
>> > >
>> > >Hey Todd, where are you? Ottawa? guessing from the Nortel Networks
>>email
>> > >addy... Or rather who are you with? Your name sounds familiar. There
>>is
>>a
>> > >Harris in the 3rd Bn here in Pet. I think he‘s a MCpl. Speaking of
wpns
>>and
>> > >snipers, have you ever heard of Sgt Wayne Nicolson? He was with O Coy,
>>but
>> > >since Bosnia rebadged to PPCLI in Feb 99.
>> > >
>> > >Just Curious
>> > >John
>> > >
>> > >----- Original Message -----
>> > >From: "Todd Harris" 
>> > >To: 
>> > >Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 6:11 PM
>> > >Subject: RE: weapons
>> > >
>> > >
>> > > > The Sniper Rifle is called the C3.  I use them.
>> > > >
>> > > > Todd Harris
>> > > >
>> > > >
>> > >
>> > >--------------------------------------------------------
>> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> > >message body.
>> >
>> > ______________________________________________________
>> > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>> >
>> > --------------------------------------------------------
>> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> > message body.
>> >
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>message body.
>
>______________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter Nguyen" <petern82@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sat, 04 Mar 2000 03:18:09 GMT*
I fear that this TCCCS thing will sink into chaos once a considerable amount 
of kit will need repairs, cuz from what I hear there ain‘t a lot of spare 
parts around...
>From: "Scott  Diane Lloyd" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: New Communications Systems
>Date: Fri, 3 Mar 2000 22:21:47 -0400
>MIME-Version: 1.0
>Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id 
>MHotMailBA89BF180082D820F3CDCFEC03BD08140 Fri Mar 03 18:25:32 2000
>Received: from majordomo@localhost          by 
>cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id WAA28847 for army-outgoing 
>Fri, 3 Mar 2000 22:17:05 -0500
>Received: from hme0.smtp04.sprint.ca hme0.smtp04.sprint.ca 
>[207.107.250.65]          by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 
>with ESMTP  id WAA28841 for  Fri, 3 Mar 2000 
>22:16:56 -0500
>Received: from compaq spc-isp-mtl-58-1-260.sprint.ca [149.99.127.7]by 
>hme0.smtp04.sprint.ca 8.8.8/8.8.8 with SMTP id VAA07592for 
> Fri, 3 Mar 2000 21:18:15 -0500 EST
>From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Fri Mar 03 18:29:54 2000
>X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set sender 
>to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
>Message-ID: 
>X-Priority: 3
>X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
>X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 4.72.3110.1
>X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V4.72.3110.3
>Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Precedence: bulk
>
>TCCCS or IRIS is not that bad.... just requires rethinking of how duration
>and methods teach comms. As with any new piece of kit we adapt. I‘m sure
>thier are some out there who will never get it but it will be easier to
>teach a new soldier on Iris, than to convert current soldiers.  Only
>problems that I foresee is difficulty when kit has to be mixed and matched
>i.e not enought manpacks and of course serviceing will now be at the 
>lowest
>level... Just a few thoughts.
>
>Scott
>-----Original Message-----
>From: Peter Nguyen 
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>Date: March 3, 2000 5:04 PM
>Subject: Re: New Communications Systems
>
>
> >thank you 2Cmbg Sigs, this is what we fear the most as reservists about
> >tcccs. A lot of people are going to go ape**** because of the technology
>and
> >will transfer to other less complicated units or they wil simply get 
>kicked
> >out for failing their tests. we just wish Tcccs could be as easy as a 
>524,
> >just bring up a Vixam mast, turn the thing on and talk...
> >
> >
> >>From: "Steve Clark" 
> >>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >>To: 
> >>Subject: Re: New Communications Systems
> >>Date: Thu, 2 Mar 2000 20:58:33 -0500
> >>MIME-Version: 1.0
> >>Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> >>MHotMailBA886EEF0009D82197D0CFEC03BD40800 Thu Mar 02 18:31:14 2000
> >>Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> >>cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id VAA21524 for 
>army-outgoing
> >>Thu, 2 Mar 2000 21:56:59 -0500
> >>Received: from tomts1-srv.bellnexxia.net tomts1.bellnexxia.net
> >>[209.226.175.139]          by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4
> >>with ESMTP  id VAA21521 for  Thu, 2 Mar 2000
> >>21:56:49 -0500
> >>Received: from clark1 [216.208.67.10] by tomts1-srv.bellnexxia.net
> >>   InterMail vM.4.01.02.17 201-229-119 with SMTP          id
> >>          for
> >> Thu, 2 Mar 2000 20:59:07 -0500
> >>From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Thu Mar 02 18:34:33 2000
> >>X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set
>sender
> >>to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> >>Message-ID: 
> >>References: 
> >>Organization: DS Engraving
> >>X-Priority: 3
> >>X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
> >>X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2615.200
> >>X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2615.200
> >>Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >>Precedence: bulk
> >>
> >>Hi Peter,
> >>
> >>2 CMBG HQ  Sigs. I havent‘ had the tccs "course" yet, but can pass on
>what
> >>I‘ve heard. It‘s a pain in the *** , if and when it works. There are 
>these
> >>tiny little buttons that if you had to change or set anything up while
> >>wearing gloves, you‘d be better off with a string and two tin cans. The
> >>course in supposed to be all on computer, save for a couple of practical
> >>exercises on a "real" vehicle, ifin you can call an LSVW a real vehicle.
> >>
> >>The course apparently requires NO computer knowledge whatsoever. They
>start
> >>from telling you how to turn a computer on and how to work a mouse. The
> >>actual radio part on the other hand......well, a little background in
> >>electricity, radio waves, and computer technology wouldn‘t hurt. When it
> >>works, it‘s supposedly a helluva system, too bad one couldn‘t just press 
>a
> >>button and talk though.
> >>
> >>SC
> >>----- Original Message -----
> >>From: Peter Nguyen 
> >>To: 
> >>Sent: Thursday, March 02, 2000 10:03 AM
> >>Subject: New Communications Systems
> >>
> >>
> >> > Is anyone in here part of a Signals regiment or squadron? I‘m curious
> >>about
> >> > the progression of the new TCCCS system. since I‘m from a francophone
> >>unit,
> >> > our 3 French reserve units will be 1 year behind the English, cuz 
>some
> >>clown
> >> > didn‘t clue in that most people here would need French instructions.
>I‘d
> >> > like to hear from anyone who has been around TCCCS a little bit, like
> >>how
> >>it
> >> > works, is it simple to use, etc... Oh yeah, we little reservists are
> >>going
> >> > ape**** right now because of UNIX. Is it that bad? Everyone has been
> >>telling
> >> > us, "It all works with UNIX man, we‘re all gonna get kicked out of 
>the
> >>army,
> >> > cuz no one understands UNIX!!!"
> >> > Thank you
> >> > Peter Nguyen, 714me escadron des communications, Sherbrooke, QC
> >> >
> >> >
> >> > >From: "John Davis" 
> >> > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >> > >To: 
> >> > >Subject: Re: weapons
> >> > >Date: Thu, 2 Mar 2000 08:52:49 -0500
> >> > >MIME-Version: 1.0
> >> > >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> >> > >MHotMailBA87C23D002FD820F3E9CFEC03BD22B50 Thu Mar 02 06:14:25 2000
> >> > >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> >> > >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id JAA17663 for
> >>army-outgoing
> >> > >Thu, 2 Mar 2000 09:51:23 -0500
> >> > >Received: from tomts3-srv.bellnexxia.net tomts3.bellnexxia.net
> >> > >[209.226.175.141]          by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com
> >>8.8.4/8.8.4
> >> > >with ESMTP  id JAA17660 for  Thu, 2 Mar 
>2000
> >> > >09:51:14 -0500
> >> > >Received: from jcdavis [216.208.67.189] by 
>tomts3-srv.bellnexxia.net
> >> > >     InterMail vM.4.01.02.17 201-229-119 with SMTP          id
> >> > >
> >>for
> >> > > Thu, 2 Mar 2000 08:54:04 -0500
> >> > >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Thu Mar 02 06:16:55 2000
> >> > >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set
> >>sender
> >> > >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> >> > >Message-ID: 
> >> > >References:
> >>
> >> > >X-Priority: 3
> >> > >X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
> >> > >X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2919.6600
> >> > >X-MIMEOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2919.6600
> >> > >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >> > >Precedence: bulk
> >> > >
> >> > >Hey Todd, where are you? Ottawa? guessing from the Nortel Networks
> >>email
> >> > >addy... Or rather who are you with? Your name sounds familiar. 
>There
> >>is
> >>a
> >> > >Harris in the 3rd Bn here in Pet. I think he‘s a MCpl. Speaking of
>wpns
> >>and
> >> > >snipers, have you ever heard of Sgt Wayne Nicolson? He was with O 
>Coy,
> >>but
> >> > >since Bosnia rebadged to PPCLI in Feb 99.
> >> > >
> >> > >Just Curious
> >> > >John
> >> > >
> >> > >----- Original Message -----
> >> > >From: "Todd Harris" 
> >> > >To: 
> >> > >Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 6:11 PM
> >> > >Subject: RE: weapons
> >> > >
> >> > >
> >> > > > The Sniper Rifle is called the C3.  I use them.
> >> > > >
> >> > > > Todd Harris
> >> > > >
> >> > > >
> >> > >
> >> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> >> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >> > >message body.
> >> >
> >> > ______________________________________________________
> >> > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >> >
> >> > --------------------------------------------------------
> >> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >> > message body.
> >> >
> >>
> >>--------------------------------------------------------
> >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >>message body.
> >
> >______________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> >
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Claude Couture" <tazmath@webhart.net>* on *Fri, 17 Mar 2000 21:15:00 -0800*
Anyone can send me info on the Installation of TCCCs eqpt.
Thanks
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

